# Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.



## Elthy (25. April 2014)

*Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Ich möchte einen Xbox 360 Controller nutzen um sowohl am PC als auch am Smartphone (HTC One m7) zu spielen. Am Smartphone kann man afaik ein USB OTG Kabel verwenden, allerdings hätte ich dann unterwegs einen riesigen Berg Kabel auf dem Schoß und das möchte ich umgehen:

Ich würde am XBox Controller das USB Kabel stark kürzen und statt einem normalen USB Stecker ein Micro USB Stecker anlöten.
Um am PC zu zocken bräuchte ich ein langes Adapterkabel mit Micro USB Buchse und Normalem USB Stecker, ich könnte das abgeschnittene Kabel verwenden.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
Micro USB hat 5 Kontake, der normale USB Anschluss nur 4. Wo kommt der 5. Anschluss her und was muss ich anschließen? Einfach nur Masse oder ist gar ein extra Chip im standart USB OTG Kabel verbaut?

Wie siehts mit dem Widerstand aus? Kann der durch meinen eingefügten Micro USB Stecker zu groß werden? Verlängerungskabel funktionieren allerdings auch...


----------



## locojens (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Geht ganz simpel. Bei einem Gamecontroller dürfte der eventuelle Übergangswiderstand wohle kein Problem darstellen. und die Pinbelegung gibt es z.B. hier Google-Ergebnis für http://www.thice.nl/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Milestone-dock-adapter-pinout-microUSB1.png

PS: wie man sehen kann sind es auch da nur 4 verbundene Kontakte +Abschirmung.

PPS: Hier nochmal die Wikipediaseite im Bezug auf USB:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus


----------



## Lexx (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Und das HTC weiß auch mit dem Controller umzugehen?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*



Lexx schrieb:


> Und das HTC weiß auch mit dem Controller umzugehen?


 
Das wäre für mich ein großes Wunder


----------



## locojens (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Das wäre nun natürlich noch die Frage welche ich im Post da oben vergessen habe ... Host-Modus ok aber ein Gamecontroller am Smartphone?


----------



## Elthy (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Android unterstützt nativ gamepads über OTG, allerdings habe ich gerade gelesen dass das wohl nicht fürs HTC One gilt. Da muss ich erstmal sichergehen...


----------



## joasas (26. April 2014)

*AW: Ich möchte das Kabel eines Xbox Controllers umlöten und habe ein paar Fragen.*

Erkundige dich lieber vorher was für eine Litze in der Leitung von dem Controller verwendet wird - Sony hat bei seinen alten Controllern sehr schlecht lötbare Litzen verwendet.


----------

